# Mi fallisce l'installazione da LiveDVD

## kr0n1x

Salve, sto provando a installare Gentoo 2007.0 (fin'ora non ho mai provato Gentoo, sto usando da poco più di un anno Ubuntu e sono curioso di questa distro "da professionisti"  :Very Happy:  anche se non lo sono)

Faccio partire l'installer grafico "Gentoo Linux Installer (GTK+)" dal desktop, e tutto va bene finché non dico all'installer di compilare il kernel dai sorgenti fatti da me (penso si riferisca ai sorgenti scaricati) e non da quelli del livedvd.

Se non ricordo male l'installazione mi è fallita dopo quel punto.

Ricordo che mi ha chiesto la localizzazione per settare bene l'ora, le flags e cflag (roba sconosciuta per me, ho lasciato tutto di default), la password, poi boh. Penso di aver riferito bene il punto nel quale è fallita l'installazione.

Ecco il log (non fate click destro/scarica perché il file si trova su host altervista, e potrebbe bloccarvi il download per via dell'antiflood o che cavolo so io XD ):

http://kronix.altervista.org/compile_output.log.failed_by_kr0n1x.tar.gz

Grazie in anticipo per il supporto, vi prego cmq di essere il più precisi possibile nei comandi, perché sono abituato con Ubuntu (distro più user-friendly).

Per esempio una domanda che mi viene ora... come do un comando coi permessi di root? Nel livedvd per esempio ho scritto solo "su" al posto del mio solito "sudo nomecomando" e sembra funzionare. Però mi chiede la password.. e io non ho idea di quale sia la password dell'utente root del livedvd!

Illuminatemi per favore  :Very Happy:  ciao

----------

## cloc3

l'output che ho letto su altravista sembra relativo ad un sync riuscito di portage (cioè ad un aggiornamento del database locale), non ad un errore di installazione. forse hai scelto il log sbagliato.

non capisco nemmeno il rapporto tra quell'output e la compilazione del kernel.

prova a spiegare meglio quello che hai fatto, perché altrimenti è difficile esprimere un'opinione.

quanto all'installer grafico, purtroppo ha il difetto tipico di tagliar fuori le persone che possono offrire suggerimenti sul forum.

di conseguenza provo ad anticiparti il consiglio che presto riceverai da cento altri utenti:

lascia perdere l'installer grafico e riparti dal manuale per l'installazione tradizionale

----------

## kr0n1x

ok, allora proverò con l'installazione standard (nel mio caso la versione 64bit dei manuali).

che versione scarico? la minimal? o procedo dal livedvd stesso? se si...da dove precisamente? dalla console ctrl+alt+f1 ?

thanks

ciao

ps: cmq sia... riguardo i discorsi che state facendo su ubuntu, capisco che siete attaccati alla gerarchia ecc... cmq sia una distro come ubuntu permette a tanti windows user di passare a linux. fatto questo passo (tipo me, ho cominciato con ubuntu da ottobre 2006) se un utente è veramente interessato a linux e a conoscerlo bene (eh un po' di curiosità ce l'ho io) comincia a provare anche altre distro. ora sto tentando con gentoo, ho letto che è parecchio tecnica e "manuale"...da professionisti insomma. (sicuramente rispetto ubuntu è molto difficile! già a partire dall'installazione!)

ma tutto questo penso sia normale. ubuntu è per tutti, gentoo è per un target di utenti diverso. dico qualcosa di sbagliato? mi farebbe piacere ricevere risposta... qua si impara e basta  :Smile:  e sto parlando da utente niubbo, quindi non scaldatevi se dico qualche cavolata, la dico da "ignorante" non da "ideale" :p

e non scordiamoci però l'obiettivo del topic  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che versione scarico? la minimal? o procedo dal livedvd stesso?

 

oramai hai il cd, usa quello.

il livecd, da qualche parte, deve contenere tutto il necessario per una installazione manuale. ma se sei già in internet, ti conviene scaricare uno snapshot di portage e uno stage. preferibile una versione 3, che dà meno problemi.

così è tutto più recente.

----------

## kr0n1x

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *kr0n1x wrote:*   
> 
> che versione scarico? la minimal? o procedo dal livedvd stesso? 
> 
> oramai hai il cd, usa quello.
> ...

 

vabbe il download dello snapshot e dello stage penso li faccio anche seguendo la guida, con links... sbaglio?

edit: e cmq non mi hai specificato dove procedere  :Very Happy:  premo ctrl+alt+f1 e faccio tutto da lì? così in più posso anche seguirmi la guida tranquillamente (premendo ctrl+alt+f7 mi fa vedere la grafica no? mi seguo l'handbook mentre installo gentoo  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## cloc3

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> cmq sia una distro come ubuntu permette a tanti windows user di passare a linux
> 
> ...
> 
> e non scordiamoci però l'obiettivo del topic 

 

infatti, sto usando post separati per i due problemi, così i mod, se hanno tempo da perdere, possono fare uno split.

te pareva. già fatto  :Smile: 

però mi stressa è il fatto che, a quanto pare, per acquistare nuovi utenti, sia per forza necessario imitare i comportamenti deteriori della concorrenza.

di fronte a queste cose io penso:

fermate il mondo, che voglio scendere.

e andiamo tutti a berci una birra.

----------

## cloc3

 *kr0n1x wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: e cmq non mi hai specificato dove procedere  premo ctrl+alt+f1 e faccio tutto da lì?

 

ci stiamo scrivendo sopra.

non ho il livecd tra le mani e per questo dico cose generiche.

devi provare. se ctrl+alt+f1 funziona, immagino che tu sia già root. usa `whoami` per stabilirlo.

prova anche il comando:

```

links2 http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/index.xml

```

links2 è il programma presente normalmente sul minimal per navigare in modalità carattere. probabilmente esiste anche sul livecd.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *kr0n1x wrote:*   e non scordiamoci però l'obiettivo del topic  
> 
> infatti, sto usando post separati per i due problemi, così i mod, se hanno tempo da perdere, possono fare uno split.

 

Done!

kr0n1x, è da un pò che non uso il livecd quindi non ti arrabbiare se sbaglio qualcosa  :Wink: 

Dall'ambiente grafico del LiveCD apri un terminale e, se non sei root digita 'su -'

Ci sono due possibilità: ti fa entrare senza problemi oppure ti chiede una password che non hai... nel secondo caso vai sulla console (ctrl-alt-f1 oppure ctrl-alt-f2), li dovrebbe essere aperta la shell di root, usala per cambiare la password (con il comando passwd) e mettine una a tuo piacere.

Ritorna nell'ambiente grafico (ctrl-alt-f7) e rifai il comando sul terminale digitando la password che hai dato prima.

A questo punto dovresti avere la tua shell per installare e tutto il materiale (firefox, xchat, ..) per passare il tempo mentre compila  :Wink: 

----------

## kr0n1x

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*    *kr0n1x wrote:*   e non scordiamoci però l'obiettivo del topic  
> 
> infatti, sto usando post separati per i due problemi, così i mod, se hanno tempo da perdere, possono fare uno split. 
> 
> Done!
> ...

 

grazie mille  :Smile:  provo subito!

----------

## bandreabis

Usare un liveCD per fare l'installazione minimal?

Troppo...   :Cool: 

Quasi quasi.....   :Razz: 

----------

